# Do fighting fish and cherry shrimp mix?



## lambo562 (May 16, 2011)

Hi Everyone

I have recently set up a tank that I want to use to breed cherry shrimp. I was wondering if it would be ok to put a fighting fish in with them, and if it would eat the baby shrimp.

Thanks Michael


----------

